# Holes im foamcore ??



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Any ideas how to make neat small holes ( 3/16" +- ) in Foamcore without destroying, tearing, or crushing it ? The Foamcore itself is 3/16".


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Drill?
Poke it with a pencil?
Steel punch?
Um. Um. Um....


----------



## ScaleBob (May 19, 2008)

Try a 3/16'' brass tubing.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Have you used brass tubing to cut holes in Foamcore, Scalebob? Does the Brass tubing really work? maybe even take the end of the brass tubing to a grinder to sharpen that edge real good first and then twist the tubing as you run it through the foamcore so it cuts? I know foamcore can be a pain to work with if your knife is not sharp. I am not going to ask what you're up to, Dabs. I know we will see it posted here soon!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Some of the kids tell me that when they make their Warhammer tables from Foamcore, they cover them in a plaster / paper machae combination, paint it and let them harden, and then punch the holes into it.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

I can't cover it with plaster for what I'm doing. So far the spur type leather belt punch and the small eyelet installer seem to work ok without crushing the foam too bad. The eyelet installer works decent with the metal eyelet in place, ( mounted in the tool )which will also re-enforce the hole. I've also thought of sandwiching the foamboard between two pieces of wood and drilling through all but it would be harder to get the hole in the exact place.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for pitching in guys !


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Give us the hole picture...*

Dabs, can you tell us just what it is you're doing that requires this precision hole-punching?

Mark McG.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

McG.
See my Pogo thread. I ran 2 small bolts through the foamcore to hold the background in place. The 'eyelet' installer worked best with an eyelet in the tool. Nice neat hole and the eyelet helped re-enforce the foam while punching the hole. I left the eyelets in the foamcore.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Care for some crab cake?*

Looks like you nailed it, Dabs--whaddaya keeping me worrying about this for?

Mark McGee, I need my beauty sleep :freak:


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Word is you need MUCH more sleep to be effective !!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mark McGee, I need my beauty sleep :freak:


Why, yes. Yes you do.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Oh yeah?!?*

For your information, you guys, in some circles I am regarded as...

...

...Okay, who'm I kidding - ?

Mark McGargoyle


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Mark McGovern said:


> Mark McGargoyle


LOL!

Don't worry Quasimodo. It's fortunate for you we like ugly things 'round here.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

*Pfui!*

Well thanks, k-j, I - *HEY!!!*

Mark McGee, I don't have to stand for this...I got a chair here. :hat:


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

You'd better make sure KJ doesn't plug it in!!

Chris.


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

_Like Moe_: Why you... 

Mark McStooge


----------



## Auroranut (Jan 12, 2008)

Nyuk nyuk nyuk....:wave:

Chris.


----------

